# August 10, 11 Macon GA (Backyard BBQ Blast)



## DawgPhan (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I guess that I am some what affliated with this event now and they are certainly looking for more teams. The money raised from the event will go to a charity that takes boys and girls hunting and fishing that might not otherwise get the chance. Should be a fun time and hope to see some of you there...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

If I wasnt going to be at Cappy's place then I might have made that trip.  I have family down there and could have made it a round trip.  Good luck and dont forget the pics.


----------

